# Zippered HR10-250 rebooting



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

This has been happening for months and I've just finally decided to trouble-shoot it. My zippered HR10-250 reboots between 7:00 PM and 8:00 PM nightly just about every day. Sometimes it's just once or twice. Last night, it rebooted at least six times between 7:30 PM and 9:00 PM. 

I originally just thought it was the hard drive and going to replace it. However, the timing seems a bit too coincidental to me. It's always the same time of day. Last week, I watched The Event and The Office (both starting at 8:00 PM). Both recordings started at 8:06 after a reboot finished.

There are no jobs scheduled for that time of day. The only cronjobs are twice weekly reboots at 4:30 AM. I disabled gotomydvr and endpadplus last week in case one of those were causing it. The only custom things starting are TiVoWebPlus, telnet and FTP. 

Anyone have any ideas on what to look for? I've skimmed the logs but nothing is jumping out at me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

Doug, I am also experiencing this same problem. It happened last Monday, Thursday, and Sunday night multiple times. I am on the 6.3d slice. I am looking for some diagnostic tools or clues on what logs to look at and what specifically in the logs will help troubleshoot this problem. I'll keep you posted if I find anything out and would appreciate if you would do the same.

Thanks,

Bernie


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Same thing again tonight. Rebooted twice between 7:00 and 8:00 during my wife's recording of "90210". She finally gave up and went to another machine. The second time was just before 8:00 PM and my 8:00 PM recording of "The Event" started promptly at 8:06 after it came back up. That's exactly what happened last week on Monday. Two reboots during "90210" from 7:00 to 8:00 and "The Event" started at 8:06.

There are no cron jobs running. I commented out crond from rc.sysinit.author the other day. Here's what rc.sysinit.author looks like:


```
#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
#tivoftpd
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.112 192.168.1.1
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

#############################################
#starting TivoWebPlus
#/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb &

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
#tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 2 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
#sleep 30
#/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhack
s
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
        sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi

# Connect to the gotomydvr server:
#  if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
#         /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
#  fi
```
Anything in that look wrong?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Forgot to mention that my change tonight (after the spontaneous reboots) was to comment out TiVoWeb and reboot. Just trying to eliminate possible causes.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

I also had reboots at the same time as you with 2 reboots between 9:00 and 10:00 as well when I was recording the new Hawaii 50. I will post my rc.sysinit.author when I get home tonight. What release of the slice are you on? At first I thought this was a hard drive problem, but after reading that you have the same issues, I'm wondering if it is something being sent by D*TV that can force a reboot? This is only happening on HR-10-250, the Samsung SIR-2020 did not reboot once.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I don't know what slice I'm on and I'm not sure how to tell. Googling now...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

If you go to your system information screen on your menu, it will tell you there.



DougF said:


> I don't know what slice I'm on and I'm not sure how to tell. Googling now...


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

6.3c


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

Rebooted on me 3 more times between 7 & 8 while taping Survivor & Hell's Kitchen. I've ordered another hard drive and will install 6.4a on it when time permits to see if it solves the problem. Haven't had much luck finding info in forums on identifying or solving problem.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Me, neither. I tried many times to do kickstarts last night and couldn't get that to work. I finally started digging through code and found what programs fun for the various kickstarts. I ran 57 and 58 manually. Don't know if either helped, though.

I really wanted to run 54 (hard drive check), but the program it runs (disk_test, I think) isn't anywhere on the drive. I think I'm also going to order another drive. I still don't think that can be it, though. How can it reboot at precisely the same times due to a bad drive?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't think it's the hard drive either based on your posts. I'm currently getting the reboots always in prime time between 7ish and 10. Last night the first one occurred at 6:55pm and the next about 7:10pm. I had one more about a half hour later and that was it. I think it's something in 6.3c or 6.3d that D*TV is exploiting in order to push people away from the HR10-250 DVRs. 
I'm hoping 6.4a will fix the problem, but can't find any post confirming this fact.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Found this today:

http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57619&page=13

Worth a try, I guess...

ETA: That domain is blocked here. It's deal data base (no spaces).


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

The link isn't working for me with deal data base as one word. Can you give me more information so I can search on it there?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Try this: http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I upgraded to 6.3e. Lost all my hacks in the process, but I don't really ever use that stuff. Will report back in a few days after I have a chance to see if it fixed the rebooting issues.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Problem seems to have gone away. My wife and daughter watched "The Amazing Race" last night between 7:00 PM and 8:00 PM and it didn't reboot. Last week during that show, it rebooted four times, I think. In fact, it's been up since the 6.3e install finished last week.

Of course, I wish I had been paying better attention and jumped to 6.4. There is no Standby option, can't one-click delete and there is no Deleted Items folder.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I plan on going to 6.4a some time this week - time permitting. I will let you know how it works out when I've completed the build. Of course I had the four reboots last night during the Amazing Race.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Don't know if you read that thread at DDB, but I'm pretty sure it was the "Press thumbs up" message during commercials that was causing this.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

I did see that theory which made sense. I haven't seen the press thumb up in some time. My concern is that they may come up with some other tweak that may cause problems in the future. Hopefully someone would release a 6.4b if necessary. Guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it!


----------

